# opinions regarding astrology for investing



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

Do you use astrology for investing ? Yes or no & why

I do not like be part of the herd when investing & was wondering how many use astrology for investing.

I use it because my research indicates there is a connection.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

No, and I can't say I have ever heard of this.

I am curious, what research do you have correlating/suggesting a connection?


----------



## buhhy (Nov 23, 2011)

Causation != correlation? I've never heard of this connection before, can you explain your research?


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

I have done a lot of research & I do not want to give some of it away.

The fed Atlanta bank did research on geomagnetic storms & thier effects on stock prices & they determined there was a direct relationship. ( just like it effects the number of heart attacks & rusting of the pipelines)

The foundation of the study of cycles which was formed after the crash of 1929 by some of the worlds richest men & polititions backing up some of the best scientists & universities in the United States seamed to think Astro physics effected the market.

Some of the Astro traders such as Crawford have had amazing track records & often rated number one i.e., predict in advance to the day the 1987 high with the crash to follow, One of the only market timers to beat S&P buy & hold in the 1990s. Shorted the market in 2000- 20002 then went long, I think was the number one market timmer 2007 - 2009 being 200% during the decline then going long close to the bottom

Arch Crawford has studied the effects of a high number of electrons in the ionosphere & says that a high number of electrons in the ionosphere from a solar flare causes stock market prices to fall & the statistics are to over whelmng to say
there is no coincidence. ( @ the peak of the 87 crash they were @ one of the highest ever recorded number)

@ the 1987 the market bottomed to the minute of a double grand cross in heliocentric
With in 24hrs of the 89 % drop in the dow from the 1929 top to the 1932 bottom there was a grand cross

 The highest number of declining stocks over advancing stocks in the 2007 to 2009 decline occured on the day of a grand cross.

Man seams to over rate his power i.e., in the past green house gasses were 9-10 times higher & the earth was cooler & the biggest pollutter is not man but valcanoes. Yet he thinks he can cause global warming. When a high number of planets corragate on one side of the sun the epi center is literally pulled of center causing multiple disterbances on the suns surface that has been hyped as global warming as of late.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

When you look back on History, it is often easy to spot patterns. I remember studying psychology and they pointed out humans like patterns, it part of the way we think. If we look at something long enough, we will find a pattern, even if none actually exists.

You may want to check out one of the "Great Courses" audio lectures called "Your Deceptive Mind: A Scientific Guide to Critical Thinking Skills". Most Libraries carry these type of programs. Cheaper than finding the time to go to university for a course.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I strongly doubt that you have such a winning system but you're not willing to share it. If it was truly a great system you would be making a killing in the stock market and so what if a few other people do the same? On the other hand if you were trying to feel out interest for a subscriber model where people would pay you for your "advice" that would explain why you don't want to share it.


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

Spudd

I only recently figured out the system & started using it & past performance is no garentee of future performance. The system is not perfect.

It does not matter how good a system is there is no garrentee it will make all those using it money & most will likely lose money trading it i.e., by not taking all the trades & or poor money management.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

I remember reading about a study where they had found a correlation between the number of newborns in a remote village in in europe and the total market return.

I am just waiting on this year's report before deciding whether I buy or I sell... :stupid::rolleyes2:

Lol... astrology.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I suppose trusting your money to astrology is probably as effective as trusting it to a professional money manager. Has anyone ever done a comparison among active money managers vs. 'unique' strategies like astrology, or tea leaves?


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Interestingly an investor I know holds some respect for astrological trading and points to W D Gann as an example. I am presently googling, but I fear all the science stuff will go right over my head....


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I wouldn't discount it _entirely_, but wouldn't rely on it. 

For example, if you can accurately predict weather patterns, you could predict crop yields, which would give you a huge advantage in the futures market. If you could predict precipitation levels, you could predict hydroelectric generation capacity. If you could predict wind direction and velocity, you could predict wind power generation levels. 

I think I may have even read somewhere that on rainy days, markets perform worse on average (not sure if this is as tangible as the above examples). 

I am skeptical that if Pluto and Uranus are forming a 90 degree angle with the sun, and Jupiter is spinning counter-clockwise, Facebook is going to make any more money. But, within logical reason, outside factors do play a part in market returns. The problem is, most of this forecasting is an inexact science.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

dis new poster remind me ov

♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯
moneyisfornothing


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

jet powder said:


> Do you use astrology for investing ? Yes or no & why


No, because I am intelligent.

Astrology for investing? Are you crazy?

Astrology is useless.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Needed a good laugh today... thanks thread creator. :biggrin:


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

KOL uses it . . . just look at the O'Leary fund returns !


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Astrology is a pseudoscientific fantasy.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

jet powder said:


> Do you use astrology for investing ? Yes or no & why
> 
> I do not like be part of the herd when investing & was wondering how many use astrology for investing.
> 
> I use it because my research indicates there is a connection.


The astrologists in this country are charging outrageous amount of fees for the investment advice they provide. No thanks to 2.5% fees.


----------



## sharbit (Apr 26, 2012)

this will be the basis for my balanced lottery ticket/scratch and win ETF


----------



## boipinoi604 (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess, if certain astrological cycles effects crops or what not, why not?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

it's no better and no worse than any other "system"
i'm still waiting for the evidence that proves technical analysis works
you guys are saying that saturn square mars is somehow worse than the "death cross" 
in the end, it's all about predicting the future and nobody is any good at that
astrology seems to me to be about as bad a system as a host of other "systems"
but certainly no worse


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

Bunk!


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

I never like to be part of the herd & when it comes to investing a feel most confident when everyone thinks Iam totaly Krazzy.

I really appriciate the kind words if they are true that some of you think the method is or kinda bogus. Thank you for making my day & I hope none of you are lying just to make happy 

I do know that Iam not a good enough scientist to use astrology to its full potential but I kinda think it gives me an edge.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

After leaving my chiropractor, I was walking my bigfoot through crop circles when an alien told me astrology was total fantasy. Before that I used it all the time to make my large financial decisions.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

clovis8 said:


> After leaving my chiropractor, I was walking my bigfoot through crop circles when an alien told me astrology was total fantasy. Before that I used it all the time to make my large financial decisions.


Seriously is this to say you dont believe in Chiropractic's?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Chiropractic is another pseudoscience.


----------



## lewin (Jan 10, 2011)

If you _could_ predict weather patterns that might be an advantage but astrology doesn't do this. Astrology doesn't do anything, because it's bunkum. (Weather prediction is meteorology and climatology, which aren't that accurate either yet, but at least they're scientific.)


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Astrology no, astronomy perhaps. With regard to astronomy, there have for example been many claims of correlations between sunspots and stock market cycles. Here's one published study: http://www.growth-dynamics.com/articles/sunspots.pdf and an article http://blogs.reuters.com/globalinvesting/2010/11/29/solar-activities-and-market-cycles/.

Personally I wouldn't put any faith in these correlations, at least I wouldn't put any money on them. But given the impact of sunspots and solar activity on weather and climate, it's (barely) conceivable that changes in sunspot activity could affect weather patterns that in turn affect the behaviour of investors. Who knows?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

There is a very strong relationship between the salaries of Presbyterian ministers in the U.S. and the price of rum in Havana...but I wouldn't make any investing bets based on this. 

Actually, though: I welcome all of these hypothesis and I hope that many, many investors are following these correlations and making big investment bets on them.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Chiropractic is another pseudoscience.


You have to be kidding me. Chiropractic's is amazing. How realigning your spine is psedu I can not even imagine. And to put it in with the other things listed here is nuts. I love Osteopaths and Chiropractors. Make an incredible amount of difference in my life.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Dopplegangerr said:


> You have to be kidding me. Chiropractic's is amazing. How realigning your spine is psedu I can not even imagine. And to put it in with the other things listed here is nuts. I love Osteopaths and Chiropractors. Make an incredible amount of difference in my life.


Just because something has no scientific basis doesn't mean it can't be effective. It just means we don't understand how it works, nor do we fully understand the potential dangers. I was in a bicycle accident once and happened to be riding with a friend who's a chiropractor; she took me back to her office and adjusted my neck after the fall (I hit my head hard on the pavement, destroying my helmet) and I felt much better afterward.

I had another friend in the US who had such great success with homeopathy that she cancelled her health insurance. Sounded crazy to me, but it worked for her and she still swears by it 20 years later. My take is that homeopathy "works" through the placebo effect, which is not to downplay it because placebos can be very powerful. I saw this in action myself: I used to take echinacea to ward off colds when I felt one coming on, and it seemed pretty effective. But then I read a study providing convincing evidence that echinacea has no effect at all, and after that it stopped working for me -- because I no longer believed it would. Placebos can be very effective that way.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

brad said:


> Just because something has no scientific basis doesn't mean it can't be effective.


I can not believe there is not scientific data to back up Chiropractors. Other stuff yes I see what you are saying. But I really thought Chiropractors were accepted in this day and age as a medical science


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Dopplegangerr said:


> I can not believe there is not scientific data to back up Chiropractors. Other stuff yes I see what you are saying. But I really thought Chiropractors were accepted in this day and age as a medical science


The official acceptance of chiropractic as a branch of medicine varies widely by jurisdiction...Wikipedia actually has a pretty good entry at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiropractic.


----------



## lewin (Jan 10, 2011)

We're getting soooo off topic here 

Some chiropractors are no different than any other back specialist. Those back treatments can be effective. The woo part is when they claim back and neck manipulations can fix other, non-back problems (e.g., this is complete bunk). Homeopathy is just water. So on the one hand it's better than chiropractic because it can't give you a stroke, on the other hand it's worse because it literally can't do anything. "Placebo" doesn't mean it's doing anything and it's ethically wrong because it's based on deception.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

lewin said:


> "Placebo" doesn't mean it's doing anything and it's ethically wrong because it's based on deception.


But placebos have been shown in scientific experiments to actually have an effect. This link goes to a magazine story from Wired, but it cites a few published studies: http://www.wired.com/medtech/drugs/magazine/17-09/ff_placebo_effect?currentPage=all. 

In the case of homeopathy I'm not sure it's "deception" because people who believe in homeopathy actually believe it works and aren't trying to deceive anyone. They may simply be misguided. It's probably the placebo effect; it could also be due to the fact that the body's immune system is so effective: people who think they were "cured" by homeopathy might have been cured by their own immune systems. It's hard/impossible to do a perfectly controlled experiment to determine whether people would get better any faster with homeopathy than they would by simply doing nothing.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

lewin said:


> We're getting soooo off topic here


I know we totally high jacked this thread haha sorry



lewin said:


> The woo part is when they claim back and neck manipulations can fix other, non-back problems (e.g., this is complete bunk).


I agree that that article is a little silly but I do believe that everything in your body is connected and one thing does have an impact on another. 

Ok I will let the conversation drop about Chiropractic medicine as it is no where in the scope of investing. It just stopped me dead when some one put believing in the benefits of chiropractics as the same as taking advice from aliens (at least thats what I took from there comment.)


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sure you can find a correlation between back health and macro-economics. Poorer back health results in reduced productivity, reduced productivity has significant effects on the economy, and hence top-line growth of most companies.

So maybe investing on the basis of enrollment at Chiropractor school could foreshadow growth in the equity markets. There will be a lag between demand for the Chiropractors (read: poor back health and reduced economic output).

So buy on high enrollments (economy is lagging due to bad backs) and sell when the class graduates (economy has improved due to healthy backs).


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Sampson said:


> So buy on high enrollments (economy is lagging due to bad backs) and sell when the class graduates (economy has improved due to healthy backs).


That's the best investing advice I've seen all year.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

But Sampson, I think we should further corroborate this by enrollment at schools by country in relation to the country's primary sectors 

To get back on topic I was recommended to read the book "45 Years in Wall Street" where W. D. Gann does incorporate astrology into his investing. I think understanding something, regardless of whether one decides to use it, has its advantages. I can be open to things even if my first thought upon reading this thread was that this was a joke.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I never discount anything because anything is possible but a lot of the astrology stuff would be for an expert to study and predict and I find it very hard to believe the normal investor or Joe would have much success with it.

Having said that if one believes for example that solar flares erupting in Dec. 2012 as predicted could cause big power disruptions then that could have a big impact on the economy and companies and thus the stock market.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Tea leaves you guys, it's all in the tea leaves!


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

dogcom said:


> Having said that if one believes for example that solar flares erupting in Dec. 2012 as predicted could cause big power disruptions then that could have a big impact on the economy and companies and thus the stock market.


Just a note to clarify that solar flares have nothing to do with astrology. There is a HUGE difference between astronomy (space science) and astrology. They are not even closely related.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Post #9 crazyj :encouragement:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

brad said:


> There is a HUGE difference between astronomy (space science) and astrology. They are not even closely related.


- Yes, astronomy is a science, astrology is a fantasy.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

brad said:


> Just a note to clarify that solar flares have nothing to do with astrology. There is a HUGE difference between astronomy (space science) and astrology. They are not even closely related.


There you go Brad that tells you how much I know about astrology and thus you can safely assume that I probably wouldn't be using it to invest. In fact I don't believe in using Horoscope, astrology or anything like that for anything in my life let alone investing.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dopplegangerr said:


> Seriously is this to say you dont believe in Chiropractic's?


No I don't. It's pure pseudoscience. One doesn't need to "believe" is scientific fact. It's not a matter of belief. It's a matter of evidence based medicine.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

clovis8 said:


> No I don't. It's pure pseudoscience. One doesn't need to "believe" is scientific fact. It's not a matter of belief. It's a matter of evidence based medicine.


Actually, speaking as a scientific, skeptically minded person, there is evidence that chiropractic is useful in some instances for some conditions. But claims that it can cure diseases or digestion issues etc are pure bunk.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The evidence is pretty weak. Fortunately, the mind has a strong influence on perception of pain, which can make placebos very effective for treating pain. Placebos are interesting. A pill can have a placebo effect even when the person taking it knows it is a placebo. Needle placebos are more effective than pill placebos.


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

I think the dow can be used as a digital recording of the mood of the masses. The dow is perhaps the best tool for gauging how the planetay alignments effects our moods.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Post #9 crazyj :encouragement:


You an me thinking alike!:biggrin: They told me to sell this morning!

I think you're out of your mind jet powder.


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

Crazyjack

The question is am I out of my mind or is my ego not that big that I understand Iam effected by my surroundings. But Iam happy with people thinking Iam out of my mind 

It is a popular beliefe that we can destroy our planet that has survived that has been here who knows a million years or so.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's some more off-topic food for thought...

Anyone else wondering if moneyisfornothing/newbie is back?

edit: Ah! I guess I'm not the only suspicious one. webber22... I must have skipped right over your post!

♩ ♪ ♫ ♬ ♭ ♮ ♯

+1


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

jet powder said:


> Crazyjack
> 
> The question is am I out of my mind or is my ego not that big that I understand Iam effected by my surroundings. But Iam happy with people thinking Iam out of my mind
> 
> It is a popular beliefe that we can destroy our planet that has survived that has been here who knows a million years or so.


The planet has been around for a million years!

The common level of scientific illiteracy is shocking. This does however explain your views on astrology.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Astrology is an absolutely hilarious dumb idea.

Even the following 'silly' economic indicators would be somewhat better than throwing darts via astrology.

The 21 Most BIZARRE Economic Indicators

Diaper Rash Indicator
Marine Advertisement Index
Japanese Hair Cut Indicator
Big Mac Index
Hot Waitress Index
Skinny Tie Indicator
Beer Consumption Index
Hemline Index
Closing Time of a Car Salesman Indicator
Latvian Hooker Index
Google Search Index
Coupon Clipping Index
Toys and Crayons with Kids' Meals Indicator
Men's Underwear Index
Speed Contractors Return Calls Index
Baked Bean Index
Lipstick Index
Popcorn Index
Number of Mosquito Bites
Alligator and Crocodile Populations
Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Cover Model Indicator


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

avrex said:


> Astrology is an absolutely hilarious dumb idea.
> 
> Even the following 'silly' economic indicators would be somewhat better than throwing darts via astrology.
> 
> ...


Please supply detailed info about these intriguing scientific systems...


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Just click on the above hyperlink. ^
[Article written by Eric Platt for http://www.businessinsider.com]

(You just want to read about the 'Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Cover Model', don't you? :wink: )


----------



## Investor72 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't understand some people would seek out "exotic" investment ideas and ignore the basic that works.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Investor72 said:


> I don't understand some people would seek out "exotic" investment ideas and ignore the basic that works.


You mean the Baked Bean Index or the Japanese Haircut indicator aren't proven systems? But my horoscope told me they are. I guess I'll just have to stick with what works and count my mosquito bites.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

this thread is too funny but reminds me of a customer I had when I first started my business. She was really a wonderful lady, nice as pie but crazy as a bedbug. She used astrology to pick her tenants. I suspect astrology is as good for picking stocks as it is for picking tenants. It's no good at all. 

Eventually I fired this customer, it was too creepy. She didn't care about credit scores or if the tenants were making enough money to pay the rent. All she wanted was for me to find out what time and where the person was born. 

For some reason "astrology" worked a lot better when I was prescreening all the tenants for the owner. Before though she was 4 for 6 with vacancies and evictions. One might even say she had a gift for picking bad tenants.


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2011)

Why not just ask gawd or budda??
They have a larger following than tea readers and moonbeams combined.

Maybe the mormon boss who lives in outer space.....where a lot of this thread is!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If they can take Elliot Waves and Fibonacci numbers seriously why not sun spots and radiation? It makes as much sense as what you hear from Nobel Prize winning economists, and has a better track record.

There is a theory that trading success comes with experience and any system no matter how bogus, can give you something to hang your hat on . Like Elliot Wave theorists who trade successfully even though no two of them agree on what the wave count is or when one wave ends and the next begins.

Back test your system then paper trade it for a while. Who knows, you might have something.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Elliot Wave is a lot more logical than using astrology.

Elliot Wave is at least backed by some form of logic and understanding of markets.

Watch from 1:39 to 2:02.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGSiJhoGbpg


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> Elliot Wave is a lot more logical than using astrology.
> 
> Elliot Wave is at least backed by some form of logic and understanding of markets.
> 
> ...


 oh come on kae, there is not a shred of high quality solid research that demonstrates that elliot wave actually works as one guy said, prechter tells a great story


> The Elliott Wave Principle, as popularly practiced, is not a legitimate theory, but a story, and a compelling one that is eloquently told by Robert Prechter.


 astrology and every other system is just as good at predicting the future (which means pretty bad) as elliott wave ... i never cease to be amused by people who laugh at astrology and then support equally bad and un-proven systems .... show me the good research that demonstrates elliott wave theory works


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I would like to see proof that Elliot Waves even exist. Every practitioner sees them differently. There is no objective definition of Elliot Waves, you can't program a computer to plot Elliot Waves according to a mathematical formula. They are entirely subjective.

In this respect, someone who sincerely believed in astrology or sun spots could become as good an investor as Robert Prechter, not because astrology or sun spots are legitimate investing theories but because of the practitioner's skill and experience. Elliot Waves, sun spots or astrology only provide the viewpoint they need to make sense of the markets.

Van Tharp and others have proven that a bad system, suitably tweaked and with rigid money management rules, can produce investment success. I'm sure that a lot of investors, including professionals, who believe they understand the world of investments are kidding themselves. Their fine spun theories fail them as often as they succeed, but the winners are quick to drop losing positions and hang onto winners. The fact that their investment philosophy is entirely bogus does not stop them from making money.

George Soros is a good example. He was fond of spinning elaborate scenarios of the future and putting on trades accordingly. When his positions went against him he would leave on the original position and start a new position that was the opposite, only bigger.

In this way he became a billionaire by making 5 billion dollars and only losing 4 billion.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Id say give it a whirl with a "small" part of your portfolio.Like the saying goes:there is only 2 ways to make money in the market 1)Trade(buy/sell)on superior information or 2)BE LUCKY.(via astrology or whatever crazy idea)

Finding superior knowledge/information requires access/ability/analize PUBLIC data better than all investors in the market(pro's included)People laugh but lets be honest when it comes to the market everybody playing has the deck stacked against them-does'nt matter how many hours they spend in study-Luck can play a part and maybe something in your astrology method "hits"-people discount luck.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

donald said:


> Id say give it a whirl with a "small" part of your portfolio.Like the saying goes:there is only 2 ways to make money in the market 1)Trade(buy/sell)on superior information or 2)BE LUCKY.(via astrology or whatever crazy idea)
> 
> Finding superior knowledge/information requires access/ability/analize PUBLIC data better than all investors in the market(pro's included)People laugh but lets be honest when it comes to the market everybody playing has the deck stacked against them-does'nt matter how many hours they spend in study-Luck can play a part and maybe something in your astrology method "hits"-people discount luck.


Good point. Everybody has to pay a toll in commissions and "slippage". I calculated once that for the small investor who trades frequently this "house percentage" can amount to 17% or about the same as you pay at the track.

There are only 2 ways to beat the percentage, either trade very infrequently (buy and hold for years) or have your winners far outweigh your losers. This requires good systems and good money management . Since the best systems give nearly as many bad signals as good ones, the only course left is to trade so that you cut your losses (keep them small) and let your profits run.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Investing based on astrology was discussed on the Lang O'Leary Exchange tonight.
If anyone is interested, the video should be posted soon at:
http://www.cbc.ca/player/#/News/TV_Shows/Lang_&_O'Leary_Exchange

I can't say I was impressed in any way.
The dude was too high level, evasive, and noncommittal.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Haroldcrump that sounds about how he should behave to me, so just don't worry and trust in the stars and everything will sort itself out.


----------

